# Thank God You're Here (Australian)



## Hawke (Jun 13, 2007)

Bob Franklin (Soldier)


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 14, 2007)

Bob Franklin may well be one of the funniest men to pop up on Australian TV.  He's not a regular, does stand up most of the time, but when he does show he is priceless.  He has appeared on Thank God You're Here two or three times and is always hilarious.


----------

